# Tiger Shark



## csimon32

Just to give a heads up to everyone. I don't usually see these but I had a very aggressive Tiger shark come in a little to close the other day at the bridge rubble off of Orange Beach. I had just shot a huge snapper and came up. My buddy strung the fish and was bringing it up when a 6ft Tiger came in. He poked it about 5 times defending the fish, once he poked it inside the mouth it was so close. All was well, he got in the boat, and the shark circled the boat for another 10 min. Now I'm looking for a bang stick.


----------



## lastcast

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...-a-powerhead-w-a-discount?highlight=powerhead


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang...I have yet to see a tiger shark on a dive. If you are intrested I have an order of BECO powerheads coming in he said he was shipping the end of this week.

They are .357 magnum, but also shoot 38 special, and 357 Maximum, if you REALLY want some juice.

They are 6mm threaded (the standers shaft thread size most people have) and 5/16" opening, so they also will fit on a JBL, Biller, or spearfishing Specialties spear tip, along with most other off brand ones.

With tax and shipping, they are about $162. I ordered enough and got em for an even $140.

One left.


----------



## SaltAddict

If it's the same rubble, we hooked that shark during the outcast tourney last year. He's been hanging around #3 if I remember right.


----------



## amarcafina

yeah which rubble ,I'll go catch him ! there are 8 rubble piles out from OB . Do you know which one . "Sharking " I love it !


----------



## marmidor

Yep it's time to start laying the wood to some of these trouble making sharks!!


----------



## csimon32

I have been seeing a lot of sharks lately off the bridge rubble. I had a 7ft Gray Reef shark circle me while I was holding a AJ about just before the tourney. I agree, its time to handle some biz!

Sorry I don't remember which rubble pile it was. But it didn't take him long to show up with some blood in the water.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Its been my experience that if you want a shark to go away, just swim after him with a camera.......never see him again!
I'd love to get some good shark footage, but they are all camera shy, Don't know if its the lights, or the fact that I actually swim towards them , that freaks them out.


----------



## marmidor

Hey FIREFISH go hit the OOPS barge there is a bullshark that I had to jab several times with a spear to keep him off of me. Like most spots all you gotta do is take a speargun with you and pull the trigger and he will be there. I have dropped down on the oops 3 times and all 3 times he is there and he knows no fear!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo

marmidor said:


> Hey FIREFISH go hit the OOPS barge there is a bullshark that I had to jab several times with a spear to keep him off of me. Like most spots all you gotta do is take a speargun with you and pull the trigger and he will be there. I have dropped down on the oops 3 times and all 3 times he is there and he knows no fear!!!


 Yea.....I hardly ever see them unless I have my Riffe with me....But lately I've been diving with other hunters to get some action...sure enough, was diving Trysler Sunday, and about a 5 footer came in hard - I whip the camera around, and get one pass,....then have to chase the SOB for about 60 ft, before it got out of sight. Sharks hate cameras. Guess I'll have to start wearing a bonita scented cologn.


----------



## marmidor

I hear ya FISH but let's be honest Clay has told me about your badass camera setup and I think ii would run too.....LoL!!!! Man all of your videos are jam up. I'm addicted to watching all the vids. you guys post.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Firefishvideo said:


> Its been my experience that if you want a shark to go away, just swim after him with a camera.......never see him again!
> I'd love to get some good shark footage, but they are all camera shy, Don't know if its the lights, or the fact that I actually swim towards them , that freaks them out.


I think your exactly right Scott, but not the camera so much as swimming right at them. They are used to doing the chasing and not being chased.

Kinda like a cat witha mouse. The mouse tries to run...the cat chases it. The mouse runs at the cat..it freaks it out and it jumps back


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Could be the electrical pulse emited by the flash.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Could be the electrical pulse emited by the flash.


No Flash, Its Video.....( www.firefishvideo.com ) In case you haven't seen it yet.
Light is a 50W HID and is ON for the whole dive.
And I was joking about the camera chasing away the sharks, I completely believe body posture and manner dictates how the shark reacts.....I have sat calmly by and watched a shark pass me by to chase my buddy on several occasions. Of course I do always feel better if I have something to put between me and the shark.....speargun, pole, or camera...whatever I have handy.
The strobe on a camera HAS Triggered charges on other underwater photographers though.


----------



## csimon32

Just attach a snapper to a stringer and I'm sure they will find you. Some buddies strung a AJ tied it off on the wreck only to WATCH a shark eat it. Try that one. haha


----------



## Firefishvideo

csimon32 said:


> Just attach a snapper to a stringer and I'm sure they will find you. Some buddies strung a AJ tied it off on the wreck only to WATCH a shark eat it. Try that one. haha


Yea, I tend to see them more when I have my Riffe, and less when I have my camera.
I have thought of "baiting" some sharks for some good video, but I don't like the idea of associating free meals with divers....which is why I NEVER give up my fish. I have gone as far as chasing down a 5ft. sandbar shark and taking back my stolen stringer....I saved 2.5 out of the 3 fish I had on the stringer.:thumbup: I REALL LOVE THAT STRINGER!


----------



## dkdiver

Going back to the earlier post. I think the bridge rubble piles hold all types of "grey suits" really well. That being said, they (all species) seem to have taken a leap in numbers since the spill. Any thoughts out there about that from you guys and gals?


----------



## markw4321

probably just me, but I would prefer that you all regular divers bang stick as many of the agressive sharks (the ones that come in close on a spearfisherman) as possible at every opportunity when you can do so safely.

In my mind, an agressive shark coming in close to divers will do it again and again until someone gets bit sort of like a bear coming up to take food from a picnick in the woods. That way when i make my 3 dives a year or so i won't have to be as concerned...
mark


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

markw4321 said:


> probably just me, but I would prefer that you all regular divers bang stick as many of the agressive sharks (the ones that come in close on a spearfisherman) as possible at every opportunity when you can do so safely.
> 
> In my mind, an agressive shark coming in close to divers will do it again and again until someone gets bit sort of like a bear coming up to take food from a picnick in the woods. That way when i make my 3 dives a year or so i won't have to be as concerned...
> mark


In general I agree. However, I'm experimenting with my SharkShield to see if we can "retrain" a couple of pesky regulars on some of the public sites. I usually wait until they get close and then turn it on. You should see them go! Hopefully they will begin to keep their distance. If not, then we may have to cull the more aggressive ones, as a last resort.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

A friend of a friend carries a pneumatic spear-pistol with him and some cut-off practice arrows. When a shark come too close he shoots a "dart" into it. I hear it works well. However, I am not sure I like this approach as I suspect that the sharks eventually die. Even though the injury is small, it's likely to be deep.


----------



## Plattinum

csimon32 said:


> Now I'm looking for a bang stick.


I bought one of these recently, but have not tested it yet.
http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal Protectin Device.htm


----------



## Firefishvideo

Plattinum said:


> I bought one of these recently, but have not tested it yet.
> http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal%20Protectin%20Device.htm


One of my dive buddies bought a powerhead like this off of ebay.....it had the same design as these.
I borrowed it for a dive that I knew had an aggressive shark on it....and it failed to fire.
We tested it multiple times after that dive by firing it into the sand/and into a few large cudas, but it just pissed off the cudas, never fired! ( yes we changed the shells)
I think powerheads have enought failure points as is, without having to luck out and have the point of your spear perfectly aligned with the primer at the moment of impact. I don't know a lot about weapons, but I do know that a firearm which does not strike the shell in exactly the right place will not be reliable.
Even the properly built (expensive and probably not something I would want to have to explain to law enforcement) Powerheads fail. 
I hope you have good luck with this one, but Try it before you need it.....I hope I never need one again since my new tactic is to just charge the shark at full speed.

I forgot to mention that It would seem that this would limit you to a rock tip, as a tricut might pierce the shell.


----------



## amnbowser

*ppd*

I can assure that a tri tip spear works just fine with a PPD. The main thing is making sure that your bullet is sealed I use nail polish 3-4 coats does the trick. Then scratch it off right at the primer. Next is the bushing I will call it that fits on your spear. It needs to not be tight but not so loose it falls off. I have one that has busted sharks that hasn't missed fired on me yet. Even if it doesn't go off usally it's plenty to detour the shark from wanting to mess with you anymore. Not all ppds are universal the bushing needs to be made for the size shaft you have.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

How about a Pole Spear. 8-10 ft shaft, badass stone point and on a foreshaft so the spear stays with you and the point is imbedded into the beast and you can then Balloon is butt! Get on the boat and chase him down with a hand line! 

Thats the real deal!

I thin I can do it, Ive seen them AJs real close I just wonder about the thrust you can produce. The tip will be pretty sharp with barbs. Just curious to try it. Would it be legal?


----------



## Firefishvideo

BOHUNTER1 said:


> How about a Pole Spear. 8-10 ft shaft, badass stone point and on a foreshaft so the spear stays with you and the point is imbedded into the beast and you can then Balloon is butt! Get on the boat and chase him down with a hand line!
> 
> Thats the real deal!
> 
> I thin I can do it, Ive seen them AJs real close I just wonder about the thrust you can produce. The tip will be pretty sharp with barbs. Just curious to try it. Would it be legal?


Not Legal, ....but if you do....get video, and have someone hold your beer.


----------



## SaltAddict

For a front row seat to that... I would hold his beer!


----------



## BOHUNTER1

If its illegal Im not gonna video it LOL.... Im a smarter thug than that! Association with Clay-doh doesnt make me guilty! BWAAAAAA

Id still like to try it!

:thumbup:


----------



## ghost95

Tigers are spooky. They always look pissed off too. The last one I saw was at Pickens of all places. It was in late octoner and the huge schools of mullet were headed out. Started to swim out, got about 15' or so off the beach and looked ahead and saw a "flash". You know how when you're under and see a shadow of something there is a finite distance you have to be before it snaps into focus. Well, two more kicks and I see the dull stripes, big ass head, and tail. He was about a 10 footer just cruising and following the mullet. He never turned around but still a spooky feeling. There are plenty of BIG sharks at pickens. That's also where I had my scariest encounter but that is another story for another time.


----------



## ghost95

Sorry, that was late October..not octoner


----------



## fishingcanada

Tiger sharks are tireless feeders that can attack anything, everything, anytime, anywhere. They are tenacious, acrobatic, and terribly strong when hooked. These sharks provide even seasoned big-game bounty fishermen a full test of skill. The result is that a shark is very popular with big-game fishing captains around the world. 
take care !


----------

